# What Size Is Your Bed?



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

When dating, we started out sharing a single/twin bed which now boggles my mind but at the time we loved it. We certainly stayed close all night! Over the years we graduated to a Queen. When staying at a hotel that has a King bed ...oh the luxury of being able to sprawl out! All that room! Although the novelty starts to wear off after a few nights and we end up close to one another again. 

What size bed do you have? Would you rather have a different sized bed? Do you prefer to have room to each spread out or stay close together? I'm just being curious.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

When I was married (rather unhappily ) we had a King. We slept as far apart as you could possibly sleep.

I am now in an extremely happy LTR, and we sleep in a Queen. My new SO is much bigger than my ex was, but we have plenty of room because we're always cuddled up together, arms and legs entwined, spooning, snuggling; no need for all that empty space any more


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got a king size about 8 years ago and its been great.

Had the twins sleeping with us sometimes when they first got home and lots of space to play and snuggle.

It's good to have the extra room now that she 'gets hot' at night and needs some space.


----------



## alonetogether8 (Aug 25, 2014)

We have always had a queen sized bed. I would actually like a bigger bed now that we have a bigger bedroom and could fit a king.

We both get hot when we sleep, so I can't stand anyone being right up against me the whole time. We often start off cuddling, but as we fall asleep we move apart.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Wife & I were single for 4 years and used to our personal space. When we got together we both had issues being in a full. 3 months later we got a king & OMG is it assume! Some of our friends said it was sad that we are not entwined all night. We can snuggle & retreat when we need to.
My 1st wife & I shared a Full for 11 years and where fine with it. But she never moved all night.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

We have a Queen sized bed. I read the thread title too quickly. We also have the foam mattress pad on top - like memory foam but a little different. It was very hot at first but we got used to it.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

King for us. Love our space but can meet in the middle whenever we want.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cali King.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

King, but might as well be 2 twins with a nightstand between.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Queen. Too much space for me, but fine for her.

When we dated, it was a twin. And occasionally we are back to a twin when visiting in-laws. And I love the twin. Sometimes I want something smaller, perhaps a hammock or a sleeping bag. But I think she would draw the line there. :lol:


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

We've had a full sized bed as long as we've lived together (four years). I love snuggling with my SO at night, but I'm ready to upgrade to a queen - We adopted a dog that, despite only weighing 10 pounds, manages to hog a huge portion of my side.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

King and I love it. A good bed is a must for me and Mr H is a foot taller and much bigger than me. We cuddle to sleep and through the night go from cuddling or holding hands, our own sides and then back to cuddling when we wake in the morning.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

4x4 said:


> King, but might as well be 2 twins with a nightstand between.


I found the same thing when we had the King. We started with a queen. Moved up to the king. When it was time to replace it we upgraded to a queen in latex foam (firmer than memory foam) As our kids beds wear out we are buying Queens for all the bed rooms so when they come home with a partner they won't have to squeeze into a twin. 
I did sleep, one time in my life, two in a twin. I was under 150 at the time. 
MN


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Queen


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

King. This way we don't have to touch at all. Yep seriously,,,


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> What size bed do you have? Would you rather have a different sized bed? Do you prefer to have room to each spread out or stay close together?


Queen. Fit for a ... queen









I'm ok with the size. I only sleep on one side of the bed anyway. When my lover comes over, there's quite enough room for both of us.  I love to cuddle.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

We had a queen for years, but bought a king a couple years ago and, it's amazing!!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We have always only had a double/full. Our bedroom is too small for anything else. Sometimes I think it'd be nice to have a bigger bed but our room is in the basement so it's cool in the summer and even more so in the winter and the closeness keeps us warm.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Queen. too much room sometimes.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

When I separated, I had to buy new furniture. So I bought a king. Really happy with it. When my SO stays over, we can cnutgle in or not, as the mood strikes us. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Queen. Fit for a ... queen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this will sound crazy but I don't think Having a kind sized bed is always healthy in a relationship. My x and I had a king and we could both go to bed and never touch each other even by accident. To me it seemed wrong that we couldn't touch at night.

Anyway she screws some guy in our bed and yadda yadda yadda I made her take it in the divorce.

After I got a queen bed and I feel I have much more intimacy with my GF now. I do admit however it is a bit of mortal combat at night in our sleep. We did struggle with sleeping together every night for about the first two weeks lol


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> I know this will sound crazy but I don't think Having a kind sized bed is always healthy in a relationship. My x and I had a king and we could both go to bed and never touch each other even by accident. To me it seemed wrong that we couldn't touch at night.
> 
> Anyway she screws some guy in our bed and yadda yadda yadda I made her take it in the divorce.
> 
> After I got a queen bed and I feel I have much more intimacy with my GF now. I do admit however it is a bit of mortal combat at night in our sleep. We did struggle with sleeping together every night for about the first two weeks lol



Both like the same side of the bed? That happened to us when we first married.....:lol:


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Always had a queen. Heck the dog won't even sleep with me.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm slender and so have my ex's been. I used to like a king for the extra room to play on. Now I lean toward the queen for the same reason others have stated. It means you're closer together.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

When we were dating and I would spend the night, we slept on a twin bed. It was fun, but not exactly practical. 

We now have a queen and it's a good size, although if our son is in bed with us(fussy and will only sleep with someone), then it seems really small. It's also fun to sleep on a king sized bed on vacation, but I would not want it all the time. It feels too distant. A queen size bed has been perfect.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

King size since a year ago, at first I felt It was too big, now I like the space and as someone posted, you can meet in the middle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Twin while we were dating.
Full after we got married with queen size top sheet and blankets.
King after we purchased a house that could take it. When we were in the full size bed one of us would go to another room when th other was sick. Now with the king we don't do that anymore.

Now if we are backpacking the width of our tent is about a twin size bed so we still get the intimacy to the twin several weeks out of the year.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fun sized!

With lots of handholds and foot bracing positions.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Some of you may have heard of starfish sex. I'm a starfish sleeper.

King size.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Queen size bed...my girlfriend always has a hand, foot, arm, leg or her head touching me all night, and I don't mind...actually, I enjoy the contact. We're both in great physical shape, and the queen size is more than roomy enough for us.

For us, being so close leads to a lot of sex, even in the middle of the night. Some times I can barely open my eyes, but she gets me so worked-up and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I would go double before I went king, but I'm happy in a queen.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

tulsy,

That is so nice .. touching all night long. How do you handle hot summer nights? You know, when the temperature is too high and the humidity is high.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

We used to have a water bed.

We had to get rid of it as we found we were drifting apart.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> We used to have a water bed.
> 
> We had to get rid of it as we found we were drifting apart.


:rofl:

Too many waves :lol:


----------



## CardReader (Aug 15, 2014)

We have a Queen size. We usually sleep rear to rear on our sides lol Or when it's colder, pressed up against each other. Or I'm on my back, with the side of me pressed against him.

Lately though, a part of me wishes for a King size because he keeps rolling and smoosing me, several times throughout the night. I keep waking up and not sleeping well  But then I'd probably not sleep good because we wouldn't be touching.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> We used to have a water bed.
> 
> We had to get rid of it as we found we were drifting apart.


Post of the year!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

In reality it's (I think) a Queen bed.


----------



## HisMrs83 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a Queen. I would like a bigger bed because my 3.5 year old always finds her way into our bed! But you know what?We separated early in our marriage. Now, I think we're both committed to making it work. So, we make what we have work.

Make it work!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> I know this will sound crazy but I don't think Having a kind sized bed is always healthy in a relationship.


I have wondered this too - I like those who said they have their room but still come back to one another. No doubt it's the health of the relationship that determines this and not so much the size of the bed?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

karole said:


> We had a queen for years, but bought a king a couple years ago and, it's amazing!!


That's how I feel with hotel stays...! That, along with a TV in the bedroom. Oh the luxury haha.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> Fun sized!
> 
> With lots of handholds and foot bracing positions.


oh beHAVE!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I have wondered this too - I like those who said they have their room but still come back to one another. No doubt it's the health of the relationship that determines this and not so much the size of the bed?


I don't think size matters. Like you said its the health of the relationship. Both my grandparents and parents in law slept in full beds up until a point when their marriages became sexless. Sometime after that they moved to separate beds and or separate rooms while their marriages were in decline.

The health of our marriage improved after we got a king size bed but that was just a coincidence.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

fightforher said:


> Sometimes I want something smaller, perhaps a hammock


My husband would definitely opt for a hammock if that was an option!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

meson said:


> I don't think size matters.


oh, I wouldn't go that far!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> oh, I wouldn't go that far!


:lol:

Yes, it's how you use it!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Personal said:


> We did the same, at first my wife had a single bed which was quickly replaced by her with a double futon which was fine in our mid to late twenties.
> 
> When we got married we bought a very solid timber queen sized bed, which we still use today albeit a few expensive mattresses later. We are both okay with a queen since it gives us enough space when we want, while making it easy for us to keep close when we want to as well.


Our 'bed journey' was similar to this. I remember the feeling when we first got the double bed! And then the Queen mattress with the pillow-top was amazing.

Whenever we stay in a King, I become a bit giddy, jumping on it and sprawling across. We get a better night's sleep too than at home - although probably because we're away from the usual noise of traffic and drunk people walking by our window at 2am. Queen is certainly big enough for us.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Cali King.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes but what size is your bed?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

dormant said:


> King. This way we don't have to touch at all. Yep seriously,,,


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> *I know this will sound crazy but I don't think Having a kind sized bed is always healthy in a relationship. * ......l



Why? I love our huge bed, it does not impact our sex life negatively at all, in fact the opposite as there is lots of room to romp around.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Holland said:


> Why? I love our huge bed, it does not impact our sex life negatively at all, in fact the opposite as there is lots of room to romp around.


Lol you say why when I explained my thought with the rest of my post. Just my opinion


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Lol you say why when I explained my thought with the rest of my post. Just my opinion


But that wasn't the fault of the size of the bed. Just trying to understand why having a bigger bed would lead to an unhealthy relationship as I cannot see the correlation.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just an opinion that husband and wife should touch at night. Seems that having a huge king bed, unless you're both massive people, provides more space than needed. I also don't agree with separate beds or separate rooms. Not saying that their is any scientific proof to the same just one of the ways I like to feel connected is by touch at night


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Its not the size of the bed that matters. Its weather or not you fall on the floor and keep going!


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Holland said:


> But that wasn't the fault of the size of the bed. Just trying to understand why having a bigger bed would lead to an unhealthy relationship as I cannot see the correlation.


I don't think there is any correlation. A larger bed may just more easily demonstrate the distance between a couple.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Super king, I'm a real fidgeter.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

fightforher said:


> tulsy,
> 
> That is so nice .. touching all night long. How do you handle hot summer nights? You know, when the temperature is too high and the humidity is high.


I installed a 3 speed ceiling fan above our bed, which has a remote (kept bedside). We either open the windows or the AC is on. We prefer a breeze over the AC though...she's from Bali, loves the heat, and I absolutely LOVE the heat. 

It's a great feeling...always physically connected.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

About mattresses....

We opted for a memory foam mattress about 3 years ago, and IT. IS. AWESOME! We even got some memory foam pillows, and I've never slept so good.

Saying that...

One thing about the tradition "coil spring" mattress that I miss is the feedback you get when having sex. On memory foam, the impacts are absorbed, where the coil spring pushes back. I use my hips A LOT, and it doesn't have the same feel on the memory foam.

I guess what I mean is, you can't get the same "rhythmic motion" on the memory foam as you can on the coil mattress.

When we are travelling, the hotel beds are always spring, so you really don't require much effort to get into rhythm. It's so much easier to move with the coil-spring mattress.

Just heads up to anyone considering buying one. It's something I never heard about, just found out after the fact. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

tulsy said:


> I installed a 3 speed ceiling fan above our bed, which has a remote (kept bedside). We either open the windows or the AC is on. We prefer a breeze over the AC though...she's from Bali, loves the heat, and I absolutely LOVE the heat.
> 
> It's a great feeling...always physically connected.


I see, thanks for the tip. We have AC too, but she is often reluctant to use it. I lousy love cold nights because that is the time where she will try to intertwine he legs in mine for warmth. But when it gets hot, I get the push off.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

tulsy said:


> About mattresses....
> 
> We opted for a memory foam mattress about 3 years ago, and IT. IS. AWESOME! We even got some memory foam pillows, and I've never slept so good.
> 
> ...


Yes. We had a coil mattress until last year, when we got foam. We like the foam better overall (it took me a long time to adjust to the higher insulative effect of foam as I get hot easily), but we kept the coil mattress for the guest room and use that sometimes because of the harmonic rhythms. Foam lacks most of the recoil effect, but is good in other ways.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Yes. We had a coil mattress until last year, when we got foam. We like the foam better overall (it took me a long time to adjust to the higher insulative effect of foam as I get hot easily), but we kept the coil mattress for the guest room and use that sometimes because of the harmonic rhythms. Foam lacks most of the recoil effect, but is good in other ways.


Agreed. Foam offers better sleep, for sure.

Some of the more expensive memory foam mattresses have holes running through them, essentially tubes, which are designed to dissipate the heat better...I don't have this type.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

fightforher said:


> I see, thanks for the tip. We have AC too, but she is often reluctant to use it. I lousy love cold nights because that is the time where she will try to intertwine he legs in mine for warmth. But when it gets hot, I get the push off.


I wonder if my husband is mad at me for pushing him away at night? 

I love physical touch, but typically can't sleep too close, especially when it's hot. I need my space for sleeping, although during the winter we're definitely closer, since he runs warm(my personal heater).


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> I wonder if my husband is mad at me for pushing him away at night?
> 
> I love physical touch, but typically can't sleep too close, especially when it's hot. I need my space for sleeping, although during the winter we're definitely closer, since he runs warm(my personal heater).


ASK HIM !!! You gotta know. It might be fine with him, or it may be that he sees it as rejection.

And if it bothers him, then start a discussion on solutions. Your creative .. you will think of something.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

fightforher said:


> ASK HIM !!! You gotta know. It might be fine with him, or it may be that he sees it as rejection.
> 
> And if it bothers him, then start a discussion on solutions. Your creative .. you will think of something.


One problem with asking him, is that my husband is always afraid to "make waves". He usually just says things are fine even when he isn't all that happy about things and it drives me crazy. I tell him all the time that he needs to speak up, but he usually still doesn't. He is starting to speak up at times, but it takes a lot of prodding to get it out of him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Just an opinion that husband and wife should touch at night. Seems that having a huge king bed, unless you're both massive people, provides more space than needed. I also don't agree with separate beds or separate rooms. Not saying that their is any scientific proof to the same just one of the ways I like to feel connected is by touch at night


OK I get what you mean now.

Didn't mean a thing in my first marriage, we had a queen and may as well have been in separate beds.
Mr H and I have a king and we snuggle a lot but also have our own space if we want it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

tulsy said:


> Agreed. Foam offers better sleep, for sure.
> 
> Some of the more expensive memory foam mattresses have holes running through them, essentially tubes, which are designed to dissipate the heat better...I don't have this type.


I mentioned earlier that we opted for the latex foam it has the tunnels as well as a wool felt topper. pretty much solves the heat problem. 

Latex foam is also much firmer so it pushes back. No wave delay. so it is a different action. 
MN


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

King but with her on the far end and me on the other most evenings?


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

EntirelyDifferent said:


> We've had a full sized bed as long as we've lived together (four years). I love snuggling with my SO at night, but I'm ready to upgrade to a queen - We adopted a dog that, despite only weighing 10 pounds, manages to hog a huge portion of my side.


Try a 50lb dog lots of fun lucky for me the dog sleeps on her side.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Holland said:


> OK I get what you mean now.
> 
> Didn't mean a thing in my first marriage, we had a queen and may as well have been in separate beds.
> Mr H and I have a king and we snuggle a lot but also have our own space if we want it.


I guess that's how I thought it would go for us too. Snuggle then sleep apart. Looking back now it seemed it somehow didn't allow us to touch at all. Even by accident. I'm sure it's not related but when you look back at a failed marriage you look at everything. This was just something that kinda felt weird to me. Very happy in the queen sized bed


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

We have always had a King, the extra room is nice when needed, the hot flashes are more frequent so nice to put some distance in between she is like an oven some nights.
Plus using all the bed during PT can be very nice.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

We have a Queen. I wouldn't want a King sized bed. The extra width would give her too much warning when I sneak up on her at night.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

California King. I can't sleep on anything smaller or my feet will dangle off the end of the bed. Being 6'2" has its disadvantages when it comes to beds. It's hard to believe that I ever used a Queen sized bed, then again, that's when I was in High School.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> Our bed is neither too big or too small. It's just right for us.


How cute, you sounds like the Goldilocks couple.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> What size bed do you have? Would you rather have a different sized bed? Do you prefer to have room to each spread out or stay close together? I'm just being curious.


King. Nothing else for us will work. We sleep very close together, but sometimes my wife's little terrier mix will worm its way between us.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> I guess that's how I thought it would go for us too. Snuggle then sleep apart. Looking back now it seemed it somehow didn't allow us to touch at all. Even by accident. I'm sure it's not related but when you look back at a failed marriage you look at everything. This was just something that kinda felt weird to me. Very happy in the queen sized bed


We've been getting our groove back over the past couple of years. The other night we were sleeping in a King and I finally got my pillows just right and didn't move closer to him, feeling comfortable in that lovely King space, not consciously wanting to be further from him ...and he noted we ought to stick with a Queen. We remain closer all night with a Queen.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I wonder if my husband is mad at me for pushing him away at night?


When I was getting all comfy in my own space, he mentioned about the Queen and enjoying being closer to me. We could still be close in a King but I get what he means.

You can't guess what your husband is thinking and feeling. All I'd suggest is improving overall communication so there's trust to be more open with one another - but it's on him to speak up if something bothers him and to give you opportunity to be aware.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

King. Plenty of room whether I'm alone or not, and plenty of room to maneuver if you get what I mean


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> When dating, we started out sharing a single/twin bed which now boggles my mind but at the time we loved it. We certainly stayed close all night! Over the years we graduated to a Queen. When staying at a hotel that has a King bed ...oh the luxury of being able to sprawl out! All that room! Although the novelty starts to wear off after a few nights and we end up close to one another again.
> 
> What size bed do you have? Would you rather have a different sized bed? Do you prefer to have room to each spread out or stay close together? I'm just being curious.


We have always shared a queen. My wife does not want a king. She says it is to large and cuddling in the queen is much better. I agree!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

heartsbeating said:


> When dating, we started out sharing a single/twin bed which now boggles my mind but at the time we loved it. We certainly stayed close all night! Over the years we graduated to a Queen. When staying at a hotel that has a King bed ...oh the luxury of being able to sprawl out! All that room! Although the novelty starts to wear off after a few nights and we end up close to one another again.
> 
> What size bed do you have? Would you rather have a different sized bed? Do you prefer to have room to each spread out or stay close together? I'm just being curious.


Interesting question Heartbeating!

If my husband had his way, I'd fall asleep in his arms every night and a twin would even work for us....he doesn't care if my legs are all over him.. he'll just fall asleep like that...

But I am different .. although very affectionate and love to be in his arms, I need my space when I sleep.. I am a very light sleeper (unless dead tired...it happens on occasion) ..... I toss & turn more than him.. move positions. .. so I'd keep him up half the night if I was all tangled up in him... 

I do like it if our butts are touching sleeping back to back though.... 

We have a "Full size" ....I'm thinking this is considered a Queen too...I've always been a little confused by this.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

We have a lot of antiques, so we've always just had a plain old full-size bed. Not that it really matters much.


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

Double bed at her place. Kind of small and she wanted a new bed but decided to postpone it till further notice because I expect she will be moving in with me and I have a king size bed.

On the king size bed, we (at least for now, still in honeymoon stage) basically share one pillow. I still find it much more comfortable than the double bed. I'm guessing we could live with a queen if we have a smaller house in the future. My ex-wife always wanted a king size bed.


----------



## questar1 (Aug 4, 2011)

What a cute survey. Lots of great insight how sleeping = relationship

We are both fairly small and for us a Queen size is like a King size to larger people. He wanted a double/full but thankfully the furniture store said the style I wanted only came in Q & K cuz frankly full-size is awkward. 

When we are backpacking or camping we share a double sleeping bag in a really tight tent.... Now that he's agreed to quit farting so much it's working out pretty well. 

We're ok in a twin size bed when visiting his family .....

We used to specify Queen sized on hotel reservations but after getting stuck w/ a King one time, I always demand it now! Such luxury. 

Our bed is a precious thing, we consider it sacred space in which we remember the essential nature of marriage as separate from all the other stuff going on in the world or even in our lives.... No TV, no bookshelves (a few books on the table are O.K.), no pets, no kids (they're teenagers anyway), no newspapers... It is kept clean, well made, only the best sheets, etc., go on it, no junk gets dumped on it.... clean & simple, a symbol of what we hope to keep together over the years despite the challenges. The bed is symbolically central to who we are as a couple.


----------



## squareone (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm still in a good ol' double bed. Only because all the houses I end up in are too small for anything bigger.

Great when you're sleeping on your own.
Not so great with a partner in there - you get the whole roll-together thing. I guess it doesn't help my bed was constructed while Jesus was still a kid...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

questar1 said:


> .... clean & simple, a symbol of what we hope to keep together over the years despite the challenges. The bed is symbolically central to who we are as a couple.


Wow, interesting view! I love this


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We have a "Full size" ....I'm thinking this is considered a Queen too...I've always been a little confused by this.


A full is 54"X75"
A queen is 60"X80"

Two adults on a full are cozy (or crowded depending on how you look at it).


----------

